# Boats for River Fishing



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Would a 14 ft. Aluminum Semi V boat be too small to take on the Ohio River or other rivers for that matter. I want to get out and try new areas, but I dont want to go take my boat out and then get myself into trouble by not having a big enough boat for the situation.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been asking that question for a while now. It seems like it's okay but dont go out when the river is up. I also sent an email to the div of watercraft & they replied w/ the same thing. I took mine to the Cumberland River & I dont think I'd want to take it on rivers much bigger than that.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have a 16ft Jon with a 35 and 6hp...What do you guys think about it being on the Ohio river? I would not being going out if the river was high at all...Just on a normal day...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I wouldnt go out if the weather was bad, or river was up. I just want to get out and do some river fishing. I only have a 5 hp on my boat so I dont want to get caught anywhere.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 16 ft carolina skiff with a 20hp and it works fine on the river, whether the river is up or down, but the skiff is pretty well built and virtually unsinkable.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I use a 16 ft Sea Nymph with 25 Hp, never had a problem that I wouldn't have had in a bigger boat as well. Just look out for wind, current, debris, and pleasure boat traffic!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Years ago, my father owned a 14 jonboat with (I believe) a 20 hp Johnson on it, and he spent many hours on the Ohio, but more so, he practically lived on either the Missouri or Mississippi River back in the very early 70's. I'm talking every summer 6 or 7 yrs in a row. I've never been to the two "big" rivers, but from the pics I've seen, it puts the Ohio to shame. My reason for telling you all this:I believe your boat is quite suitable for the Ohio. Make sure the river isn't extremely high like lately, and be careful and alert, and I think you'll be just fine!!!! :T


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Take it from someone whose been there. I had a small sea nymph with a 35hp and never felt threaten and all. Just get out and fish the more your out the better off .


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I've got a 14' jon that I take out on the big O, as long as you use common sense and have a motor that you can rely on if you need to fire her up in a hurry you should be fine. -Mike.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

The boat that I sold recently, a 14 ft thundercraft, Well I bought it from a couple that used it solely on the river and never had any problems. Just watch out for debris and barges.


----------



## rboggs (Mar 22, 2006)

we have a 16ft tracker with a 25 and it works fine even when river is up but very scary after dark so i say go fish and have fun remember when anchord keep a sharp knife beside your rope that way if debris get caught up in your rope you can get loose quick


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Alright sounds good. Thanks for all the input guys. I will try and get out there later this winter or spring.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

catfish_hunter said:


> I have a 16ft Jon with a 35 and 6hp...What do you guys think about it being on the Ohio river? I would not being going out if the river was high at all...Just on a normal day...


i have a 14 ft gheenoe w/9.9 mrec on it and i fish the ohio river no matter what the level is


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Ive lived on the river all my life,,and boat in summer/winter months,,,,,In thesummer a 14 would be fine if you pic your days,,,,If its windy a 14 can be a little small in the troughs between waves. During high winds you can get 4 footers YES 4 footers. I have a 14 ft duck boat but do not take it on the Ohio River just bays,,I take an 18 ft out on the Ohio.
I had a 10ft flatbottom w/ 6hp merc at the tender age of 13 my dad let me run,,,,,,,, on the ohio ,so you can do it if you pic the days. 


Do not go out in high water!!!!! The Ohio is brutal sometimes


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Some 14' boats are narrow with low sides and a 15" transom height. They are only rated for about 7 HP. I once had one like that and it was fine for small lakes and rivers. I also had a 14' that was much wider with higher sides and a 20" transom. It was rated for 30 or 35HP. I had a 25 HP. motor on it and it worked fine on the Ohio River and large lakes as long as you used good judgement.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

My dad ran a 14ft with a 20hp merc for years on the river, but the largest rec boat you saw might be a 17 footer. We run 84ft boats out of the Marietta Boat club. Some of the twin engine 36footers and houseboats will put out a tremendous wake. I have a 21foot Triton that they rock pretty heavily. During the week you'd probably be Ok. Weekends can get awfully crowded. Stay off the river when it's up. They drag somebody out of the river every year or so that either overestimated their boats ability or underestimated the river. During summer weather, it's just like a big lake out there. The only water moving is when they open the locks. That's the time to go in a smaller rig. Just remember to stay out of the way of the tows. It takes them 3/4 mile to stop!


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

you don"t need a big fancy boat to get ya on the water....


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

dwwv4 said:


> you don"t need a big fancy boat to get ya on the water....


Hey, if that was a Georgia hat, I'd think that was Shawn McNe..... naw, maybe not......
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Dave,
Where'd you find that big sow bellied Momster on your avatar?
I'm seeing some serious stripers on avatars here lately! 
LMJ


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

thats ralphie boy, with tenn. state record . i think it was 67 lbs. i don't think your buddy like's us much.. or maybe he does????


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, Dave, either he's decided to put me/us in the corner, or he likes the ribbing and what not, I can't decide, he said I was the resident weirdo and to treat me special, ?? then gives me/us a special link? 
I'm just going to take it as it comes, I'm not near as knowledgeable as Shawn regarding Stripers, and get a lot out of the site.
I ordered that Monster stripes dvd tonight, saw you had one, looking forward to sleepless nights...........


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

there's a group of people that kayak around steubeville all the time. i don't think you'll have much of a problem in your 14'.


----------

